# merci - de nada



## merycorreo

Hola foro una pregunta cuando me dicen Merci que puedo responder algo asi como en español que uno dice 'de nada' pero en frances...

Gracias

Hola foro:

Una pregunta:
Cuando me dicen "Merci" ¿qué puedo responder? Algo así como en español que uno dice 'de nada'... pero en francés.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola mery,  en Francés puedes responder  : 

Gracias....de nada :Merci..... de rien
Gracias muy amable : Merci c'est très gentil
Muchas gracias ; Merci beaucoup 
Muchisimas gracias : Merci infiniment

*Saludos*


----------



## merycorreo

Hola Francisco Javier ,

Merci beaucoup , pour votre aide


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir
Para "gracias" todo lo que ha dicho Francisco Javier, y para variar "de nada" (=de rien): je vous (t´) en prie
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pabloski

Hola. Tambien puedes decir "il n'y a pas de quoi" que viene a ser "no hay de que".


----------



## jdfamoso

Hola a todos, queria saber si: "de nada" en frances se dice: "de rien". De antemano gracias por leer este mensaje y si es posible su contestación ... Gracias a todos !


----------



## Lezert

jdfamoso said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, queria saber si: "de nada" en frances se dice: "de rien". De antemano gracias por leer este mensaje y si es posible su contestación ... Gracias a todos !


parfaitement, "de nada" en frances se dice: "de rien".


----------



## Piru

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Como se escribe "de nada"? (respondiendo un "gracias")


----------



## MariBR

de rien (?!?!?)


----------



## Piru

Ah! es que pense que no estaba bien expresado asi. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## rxkld

Piru said:


> Como se escribe "de nada"? (respondiendo un "gracias")


 
La respuesta más apropriada es "de rien" es lo que decimos en Francía en este caso.
Amistosamente 
rxkld


----------



## dinube

tambien se dice Je vous en prie  o je t'en prie


----------



## Lij_klown

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenos Dias a todos,

Recientemente surgio una discusion con una amiga sobre como se dice "Por nada" (ò "De nada") en francès. Yo siempre he dicho "De rien" y ella mi dice que es "Je suis en pris" o algo similar.  Alguien sabe algo al respecto,

Muchas Gracias
Lij


----------



## grandluc

La forme correcte est "je vous en prie" c'est une forme de politesse. Significa "se lo ruego" mais on trouve aussi ce qui suit:
-merci
-je vous en prie (= il n'y a pas de quoi=no hay de qué)

- je peux entrer?
- je vous en prie (= bien sûr,s'il vous plait)

Espero que te aclare un poco el sentido, que la cortesía no siempre es fácil de apreciar...


----------



## Lij_klown

Gracias por la respuesta. Sin embargo he visto en algunas pàginas de enseñanza de francès la expresion "De rien". Esta seria una manera informal de decir "De nada", es decir ¿se puede utilizar?¿En que contexto?

Hasta pronto


----------



## yserien

Es la traducción literal del español"de nada", yo también la he visto alguna vez,pero no parece muy ortodoxa.Las formas que te da granluc son de exquisita cortesia. En un lenguaje más popular se diría : y a pas de quoi.Pero repito, lo correcto, lo cortés es lo anterior.


----------



## grandluc

Hay, perdona, se me olvidaba: _de rien_ es la forma más usada. Pero ya lo sabías... Yo sólo quería aclarar lo que decía tu amiga y que no habías entendido bien.


----------



## 10BLAUGRANA

Hola a todos,

Me passa mucho que en las conversaciones con clientes franceses me dicen "Nous vous remercions", yo como no domino, contesto: merci à vous i acabo la conversación con un au revoir.

Lo hago bien?, es correcto? Que deberia contestar exactamente?

Gracias


----------



## Cha

Se puede decir "Je vous en prie" (se lo ruego).


----------



## Paquita

De manera informal decimos : "C'est moi" o "Non, c'est moi"
Más formal : "Je vous en prie" , como te lo propone Cha, o "À votre service" o "C'est avec plaisir"
Pero "Merci à vous" está muy bien.


----------



## Casse-tête

exactement! 

y tambien "il n'y a pas de quoi" (no hay de qué) que resulta al oral " 'y pas de quoi".


----------



## mrmjolnir

Incluso "pas de problème"..


----------



## swift

Como ya lo han mencionado, la traducción más exacta es "de rien". Pero también se puede decir "avec plaisir" (con gusto).


----------



## chamyto

Hola , ¿ habría alguna otra forma de decirlo con la palabra "pas" ?


----------



## swift

chamyto said:


> Hola: ¿habría alguna otra forma de decirlo con la palabra "pas"?


Hola Chamyto. 

Quizás _il n'y a pas de quoi_. Pero depende del contexto... Porque no es "exactamente" lo mismo que _de nada_.


----------



## chamyto

Merci beaucoup , swift !


----------

